
McCarthy: Programming - You're Doing It Wrong - nickb
http://lemonodor.com/archives/2007/10/youre_doing_it_wrong.html
======
pius
Heh, I'm curious how many people here actually know who John McCarthy is. :)

~~~
bootload
_"... Heh, I'm curious how many people here actually know who John McCarthy
is. :) ..."_

All those who can lisp when they speak.

------
tokipin
great!

forgive my noobery, but who is the person in the second poster?

~~~
michaelneale
Djisktra (or however you spell it) I think ??

------
chuckHoffman
LOVE IT

